#      1 8.3   - ,

## -

!
       ( ),       ,       ...
 -   , ,     ...
 1C:8.3   "   "      43 600,00
     (43 600,00+240 +29 900,00 ) 73 740,00
 -         .
    1 8.3   - ,    ,   ...

----------


## -

?  :Frown:

----------


## -

, ,  ...

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ...


  ,    ?  /?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


               15  .
       .

----------


## -

> ,    ?  /?


  ,      ,         ...
      1 :  "   "                ?
         ...

----------


## -

1 ""           /...

----------


## -

1?     ?

----------


## ZZZhanna

> 1 ""           /...


         ,   -     ,       .     -      .




> ?


.
    ,     ,     ..
 ,      .
   ,    .
         ,    .

----------

